# Rat Rod Klunker



## dxmadman (Aug 13, 2011)

This is sort of a update from my last kustom post,my old cw frame,36 schwinn crank,ol springer saddle,colson guard, worksman alloy rims with stainless spokes,skip tooth cog,finally could afford some Fat Franks. 100% chrome moly fork.Turned out to be one smooth ride. Next step is sealed bearings,some chrome plating and paint.The springer in the last post did not fit the fatter new axles, and is on another project i am working on and will post pics latter.This turned out to be my favorite ride! Comments and sugestions always welcome. True kustoms are never finished!


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 18, 2011)

looks nice


----------

